# new clutch, car won't start :-(



## .MiCh. (Oct 18, 2007)

Just finished installing a new clutch & slave cylinder. I also rebuilt the PCV & vacuum systems, and the entire clutch assembly (master, slave, etc). So basically I gutted nearly the entire car, except the engine.

Now the car won't attempt to turn over. I get instrument lights, bells & whistles, but when I turn the key, nothing. No noises, no lurching, no nothing.

Vagcom doesn't say anything aside from "low voltage intermittent" but the battery just came out of my truck that I drive everyday.

I was wondering if maybe the clutch plunger wasn't going in all the way, and so the car didn't know I had the pedal in, but I pushed it in with my finger, held the brake, and tried to start but same story.

Any quick suggestions would be GREAT, as I'm at a pay by the hour do it yourself auto shop and I have nothing else to do but sit and wait for help. I don't know what else to try.


----------



## quattrosNrabbits (Jun 23, 2007)

Make sure you have sufficient battery, likely from what you're indicating, but still; and that the connections are good.
Make sure starter is properly wired/connected.
Check to see if you get a 12v+ signal to the starter trigger wire when key is turned to start position.
Check that the clutch pedal interlock switch is functioning properly, or remove it from the circuit. I don't remember if that is a normally closed or normally open switch, but you'll want to simulate the condition you should have when the pedal is depressed.


Bad ignition switch, bad starter, bad battery, bad clutch pedal interlock switch, bad wiring to starter, or perhaps alarm/ignition interlock are the things that could cause nothing to happen as you describe.

Start validating each to rule them out. Hope this helps.

Check your Bentley manual for more in depth tests for those individual items.


----------



## .MiCh. (Oct 18, 2007)

i rechecked the connections. i took a paper clip and hardwired both clutch plungers wires one at a time. got some guys, said F it, and push started it. success. bad starter.

thnx quattrosnrabbits


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Mikefc626 said:


> i rechecked the connections. i took a paper clip and hardwired both clutch plungers wires one at a time. got some guys, said F it, and push started it. success. bad starter.
> 
> thnx quattrosnrabbits



Or you can check your starter...oh, wait...

:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## .MiCh. (Oct 18, 2007)

Ok so I am in need of some smart people. That's you guys :-D

I left the car in a lot Thursday night with the intent of coming to pick it up today. I got there about an hour ago and rolling started the car up again. I did a couple of circles around the lot to listen for strange noises to address before driving it 25 miles home (this job has made me very paranoid). Everything seemed fine, so off I went.

After about 5 minutes, the battery indicator on the HUD comes on, along with traction control and ABS indicator lamps. It's at this point I remember VAGCOM reported a code about "intermittent battery voltage" or something late Thursday night. The car made it about 3 miles to a gas station today, where it is now stranded. Again.  During those 3 miles, the radio went black, the airbag indicator came on, and the center instrument readout went black.

Can somebody please tell me if there is a ground strap on the double threaded bolt connecting the transmission to the engine, right under the coolant system T/ left of the gear shifter/ under and left of the battery box? I keep thinking I took a ground strap off of that when I started the job but I can't for the love of God find the stupid thing and none of the techs at the auto shop found it either.

Is that what's causing this? That strap being a ground for the alternator causing 1) the battery to power EVERYTHING, 2) causing the engine to not start to protect itself, and 3) throwing the voltage intermittent code?

I just want this to end...........


----------



## .MiCh. (Oct 18, 2007)

I found this pic on a clutch DIY thread (you can see the gear shifter on the right):










This strap is not connected on my car as it sits now. In all the work I did I guess I sat it off to the side and now it's buried under the mess of wires and coolant lines. Does anyone know what it goes to so I can trace the wire back to find the loose end?

Thanks


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

There are two bolts on the top of the trans case- the forward most bolt has an attachment stud for it. It's held on by a 13mm nut.

This ground strap also attached to a nut on top of the frame rail, under the battery box and to the negative terminal on the battery.

If you didn't reconnect this that would cause a lot of issues.

Your starter is likely fine- it's just not getting power.


Due to the power inside the car your chassis ground is connected- the trans side of it is probably just tucked under the battery tray or floating in the mess above/in front of the trans.


----------



## .MiCh. (Oct 18, 2007)

DougLoBue said:


> There are two bolts on the top of the trans case- the forward most bolt has an attachment stud for it. It's held on by a 13mm nut.
> 
> This ground strap also attached to a nut on top of the frame rail, under the battery box and to the negative terminal on the battery.
> 
> ...


Yep.

Looked at the starter removal info in the Bentley and saw the cable in question and where it connects on each end. About 5 seconds after I opened the hood I found it - it was stuck between 2 coolant lines. Hooked it up, and the car started up just fine.

22 miles later, I'm sitting at home happy and warm!

Thanks all


----------

